# Puppy Humping?



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rexy is having a bit of a um...problem with humping lately. He tries to hump my feet or my arm whenever he can. I try to distract him or just put him in his x-pen when he does this. He's only 4.5 months old so I feel like it is too soon to neuter him. Or is it? Can I neuter this early? I don't want him to start lifting his leg. Strangely he also seems to be standing on his hind legs more as well - I'm not sure if this has to do with the humping or he just realized he can do it? How early can you have your little guy neutered? I know there are some threads on this, but I still feel a bit bad doing it at 5 months....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Most folks try to have them spayed/neutered at around 6 months. Our Bella had her surgery around 6 months and she has only now started to hump things (and she's just over 1 year old). Go figure! lol


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I had Pipper neutered at 5 months and the vet said that was ok. I wanted him done before he started humping or lifting his leg. The only reason they suggested I might want to wait longer was to see if all his baby teeth would fall out on their own but I went ahead with it at 5 months and he was fine and came home the same day.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel also humps and she's two!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella humps -- she is six months old and has been spayed. The weird thing about Bella is that she will only do it if she has a toy in her mouth. Don't know what that means.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Opey was neutered before he was 10 weeks because he had a hernia from birth and they were going in to fix that so they figured while they were in there they would neuter him. Needless to say he does lift his leg, which started doing that he was about 4 months old and he does hump but only his giraffe and he does when we are not home because I have discouraged him from doing it when we are home. He doesn't try to hump anything else and never has, just his giraffe. Silly boy!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Every night at approx 8:30, Chloe humps "her Puppy" (a stuffed dog). She humps Puppy, then shakes Puppy then throws Puppy around. I think its a dominance thing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey was neutered right at five months. Both his breeder and vet recommended it as Bailey had started to lift his leg, but he never humped. He did just fine.

I am very glad I got him neutered early. At 14 months he is perfectly housetrained, has never marked, humped, or acted like he knew he was a boy and he is around lots of other dogs.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Let's see, my experience goes:

Winston; neutered as soon as we could, 4 or 5 months old, lifted his leg when he peed and humped my arm every time I was distracted. Loved the new baby in part because I was confined to the couch with my hands tied up (nursing) so he could hump my leg freely and without interference.

Alvin; we got him at three, don't know when exactly he was neutered. He lifted his leg when peeing and again, humped me every chance he got. Started with my youngest son when Jimmy was about 5. Jimmy called me to come see Alvin dancing...

Jasper; neutered at 18 months. Squats when peeing, will lift his leg maybe one out of every twenty times. Sometimes he lifts it right at the end, like he's shaking himself off. He will hump Dusty occasionally if he gets riled up.

Dusty; neutered at 4.5 years (retired Champion and stud). Lifts his leg constantly, sometimes just to show you his junk. He is an unashamed marker. He will hump Jasper occasionally if he gets riled up (where have I heard that before?).

So, leave it to my dogs (excpet Dusty, and well, he's just special!) to break the stereotypes!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi was neutered at 7 months & lifts his leg, marks if he smells other's have marked (not at our home though) and will hump w/abandon! I think he has a very high testosterone level. 
If a dog chooses a stuffed animal to hump you can replace it w/a small one & usually that helps w/ the issue. Kitzi can get excited just playing roughly. :innocent::innocent:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Let's see, my experience goes:
> 
> *Winston; neutered as soon as we could, 4 or 5 months old, lifted his leg when he peed and humped my arm every time I was distracted. Loved the new baby in part because I was confined to the couch with my hands tied up (nursing) so he could hump my leg freely and without interference.*
> 
> ...


Holy Cow, Laura - this made me bust out laughing!! You must smell good to them or something. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Holy Cow, Laura - this made me bust out laughing!! You must smell good to them or something. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


I was irresistible back in the day. B)


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Holy Cow, Laura - this made me bust out laughing!! You must smell good to them or something. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:





LuvMyBoys said:


> I was irresistible back in the day. B)


LOL! must be the meat-flavored perfume ;-P hahaha


Obi was neutered at 8 to 9 months old. He is my asexual little dude. :wub: He squats when he pees and does not hump or mark. *Praying it stays like this!* 

I had a puppy before who humped his bed at around 5 months but lessened when we caught him I'd say "NO HUMP." I think the behavior can be a dominance issue but can be corrected with positive reinforcement. I would neuter Rexy sooner than later if he is humping a lot. It may not eliminate the behavior completely though. Less testosterone can only help, not hurt, the humping situation ;-P


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

And on this topic, Steve was neutered at around 9 months old and he's not a humper. But he is a leg lifter. Does not mark in our house but he will at other houses if I'm not watching him like a hawk. So now I use the belly band or keep him on a leash. Naughty boy Steve. :wub::wub: He had a bad start though, so his behavior probably doesn't count.


----------

